
Community project seeks control of .app top-level domain (Press Release) - sebkomianos
http://dotappapp.pressdoc.com/27791-community-project-seeks-control-of-app-top-level-domain#.Ti_w8U6xF8E.tweet
======
jarin
I've been hoping for a .app TLD for years. I'm not sure how I feel about this
proposal though, and whether I would prefer it to a traditional registrar.

On one hand, the idea of having a claim and needing to maintain it like a
trademark is pretty cool. However, unlike REAL trademarks, the .app domain
proposal isn't governed by established case law but seemingly by an arbitrary
council of nerds. It may be a massive dramabomb waiting to happen.

Edit: As possibly hinted at by their interesting choices for reserved domains
( <http://dotappapp.com/SpecialDomains.aspx> )

It could turn out to be great, but I almost feel like I would rather take my
chances with a land rush.

~~~
talmand
So far I would say the land rush method of domains has been a failure. There
is an incredible number of domains that have been registered that are not
being used in any way.

Well, I guess for the people making money from the land rush wouldn't feel
it's a failure. But for anyone who actually wants to use a domain but cannot
do so because it's parked with ads for the next twenty years may feel
different. Of course, if you're willing to dole out the cash I'm sure you
could get it but it ruins the fun for a personal project.

I like the idea of use it or lose it. The problem being who decides if the
domain is being properly used? But it could solve a lot of issues with names,
copyrights, trademarks and so on.

EDIT: I looked at their "special domains" for public use list. I see what you
mean. Why should angrybirds.app and google.app be reserved for community use?

~~~
mbrit
My bad on the angrybirds.app and google.app ones. We had someone pre-register
them and at the time the easiest thing to do was scoop them into the
"community reserved domains" list.

Matt - The .app Project

~~~
jarin
That makes sense, I sort of had a suspicion that was the case but it seemed a
little weird in light of the "no adult" policy, which in itself seems like an
arbitrary decision (disclaimer: I've worked at a porn company, and a couple of
my current clients own adult sites).

My main concern though is who decides who gets a contested domain. Is it a
council, and are there clearly defined rules?

~~~
mbrit
We're actively trying to define the policies through discussion -
<http://dotappapp.com/Policy.aspx>

------
mildweed
So, is the .app project a non-profit corporation? Or how is it going to stay a
"community project" and remain impartial when money is to be involved?

------
micheljansen
This seems very important for the future of the web. Hopefully it will also be
based outside of the United States, so we are rid of their creeping control
issues regarding domain seizures etc.

------
ctbon
What about generics? Poker.app, Vancouver.app? Who gets those?

